

Evernote CEO: Apps will become obsolete - edward
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2014/04/10/evernote-ceo-apps-will-become-obsolete/

======
ZenPro
I love Evernote and I think Libin has done a fantastic job overall.

Although, on this particular aspect I am not so sure. It is possible the
article has diluted his comments but I don't think this holds true -

> _We went from desktop computers to laptops, and then to smartphones and
> tablets, and now to wearables and connected devices. We use desktop
> computers, or laptops, for two to three hours, and we use smartphones for
> two or three minutes at a time, 50 times a day. On computers with long
> session lengths it makes sense to use powerful software with files and
> databases. On phones, it makes more sense to use apps for our two-minute
> interactions._

I use my computer for a lot longer than 2-3 hours a day. I cannot envisage
wearables being able to replace the labour tasks most _knowledge workers_ are
forced to perform on a daily basis.

How can a wearable design a webpage, code an app, edit a document or blend
photographs?

It is arguable whether smartphones or even tablets can perform the
functionality required of desktops and laptops.

It is possible _native_ apps will be obsolete but I doubt apps in general will
be replaced.

